# Maintenance Fees PLUS taxes in Florida



## Kelso (Oct 3, 2009)

Why is it in Florida the property taxes are separate? Is it true that the total yearly cost for mf + taxes for a timeshare in Florida is generally higher because of the property taxes for timeshares in Florida? 

I would like to know this to see if it is worthwhile to buy another timeshare in Florida since we love to travel there so much in the winter.


----------



## AKE (Oct 3, 2009)

I don't know why the taxes are independent of the maintenance fees but I am curious as to why you want to buy another week instead of just using LAST CALL (or even just the EXTRA VACATIONS) on RCI?  Unless you are looking to go at Xmas/New Years, there is always availability somewhere in Florida at prices less than maintenance fees.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Oct 3, 2009)

Not all the resorts in Florida have a separately invoiced tax payment.  It is listed separately on maintenance fee statements to allow owners to deduct off their income taxes.  (this is not intended to be any form of tax advice).

As to buying, I prefer not having to travel the state of Florida to checkin to a resort that was available to rent for that week.  I own a couple of fixed weeks and treat them as a second home.  It is nice only having to figure out the cable stations and unpacking the luggage just once.  

And as the babyboomers continue to age, there will be MORE snowbirds looking for the Florida winter weeks.  Plus, I prefer SEEING the ocean while I am on vacation.  I also like the action of the tourist area, too.  It works for me.


----------



## chriskre (Oct 3, 2009)

Kelso,
I own 6 timeshares in Florida.  The taxes run me anywhere from $65 to $99 a week.  I pay them all together with my maintenance fees.  I don't get any extra bills.  I own a DVC, VVParkway, 2 Enchanted Isle Hollywood, FLBR Ft. Laud. and now Tuscany in Orlando.  I know there is alot of talk about the taxes but my maintenance fees don't seem excessively high to me.  As for winter availability on last calls, I think you might have difficulty getting beach front units on last call but can probably get Orlando.


----------



## theo (Oct 4, 2009)

*Timing is everything...*



Kelso said:


> Why is it in Florida the property taxes are separate? Is it true that the total yearly cost for mf + taxes for a timeshare in Florida is generally higher because of the property taxes for timeshares in Florida?



Whether or not FL property taxes are actually billed separately (instead of as a line item within the annual maintenance fee bill) is a practice which, in my experience, varies by individual FL resort. 

Florida overall is a bit strange in their practice of billing property taxes "in arrears", meaning that the bill at the end of the year is actually for the year which has already gone by. Maybe too much much time in the sun, I dunno...  

In any case, any timeshare owner anywhere is paying their share of property taxes, one way or another. Whether or not those taxes are reflected in separate billing is nothing more than a difference in "timing"....


----------



## Don (Oct 4, 2009)

Wyndham is one group that does not include taxes in with the MFs *in Florida*.  It is bothersome to have to pay separately rather than have them included with the other collected fees.  And the tax bill always comes near Christmas.


----------



## Talent312 (Oct 4, 2009)

theo said:


> Florida overall is a bit strange in their practice of billing property taxes "in arrears", meaning that the bill at the end of the year is actually for the year which has already gone by. Maybe too much much time in the sun, I dunno...



*I resemble that remark.* Its not that mysterious...
Each calendar year, county property appraisers set property values in a "look-back" to Jan.1st.  Taxing authorities are notified of the values on July 1st. Over the next few months, rates are set, public notices mailed, and hearings held. Tax bills are mailed ~ Nov. 1st ... in time for TS's to prepare End-of-Year bills.
Its actually rather sensible.


----------



## Kelso (Oct 4, 2009)

AKE said:


> I don't know why the taxes are independent of the maintenance fees but I am curious as to why you want to buy another week instead of just using LAST CALL (or even just the EXTRA VACATIONS) on RCI?  Unless you are looking to go at Xmas/New Years, there is always availability somewhere in Florida at prices less than maintenance fees.



We like to be on the water someplace in Florida during the winter months. It is nice to see water that is not frozen solid. I do not belong to RCI so the last call vacations are not available to me. So are the popular resorts on the gulf more expensive in maintenance fees & taxes then other areas?


----------



## Talent312 (Oct 4, 2009)

Kelso said:


> So are the popular resorts on the gulf more expensive in maintenance fees & taxes then other areas?



I think it fair to say that generally, a resort on the Gulf or Atlantic will have significantly higher MF's+taxes than those only a few miles inland. This is the result of higher insurance rates (thanks to hurricanes), greater wear and corrosion from sand and salty-air, and super property values. But when shared among 'x'-thousand  owners, the difference may not seem that great.


----------



## frenchieinme (Oct 4, 2009)

If I am not mistaken, when taxes are listed separately from maint fees, they are a deductible item when doing your taxes.  If on the other hand they are included as one total with the maintenance fees, then you can not claim them as a property taxes paid on Sch A of your inc tax 1040.

frenchieinme


----------



## AwayWeGo (Oct 4, 2009)

*Deducta-Ducta-Ducta.*




frenchieinme said:


> If I am not mistaken, when taxes are listed separately from maint fees, they are a deductible item when doing your taxes.  If on the other hand they are included as one total with the maintenance fees, then you can not claim them as a property taxes paid on Sch A of your inc tax 1040.


On the USA timeshare maintenance fee bill I get that's not itemized, I call up the timeshare & ask how much of the total is real estate tax.  

They look it up & tell me the paltry amount & I make a note of it & then I deduct those few dollars on my tax return. 

If I go to jail for tax evasion, then I will not be going on any timeshare vacations for ten to twenty. 

So it goes. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Talent312 (Oct 4, 2009)

AwayWeGo said:


> ... They look it up & tell me the paltry amount & I make a note of it & then I deduct those few dollars on my tax return.  If I go to jail for tax evasion, then I will not be going on any timeshare vacations for ten to twenty.



One year, I forgot to deduct it. I would have passed on it, but I then I got a late 1099 and had to file an amended return anyway.  IIRC, it made a  difference of $13.00.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Oct 4, 2009)

Kelso,
Visit the area you like and check out resorts by asking at the front desk to see a unit.  Many of the beach area resorts are older ones and don't have an active sales staff, but the HOA does dispose of weeks 'somehow'. 

First impressions and unit "feel" are as important here as at your own home.  I know pictures on the web can be misleading.  My favorite haunt has more than a few flaws in appearance and size ... the friendliness of staff and fellow owners goes a long way in making all my stays there relaxing and enjoyable.  It still amazes me how each resort tends to have it own favor and personality.

I can travel between several different resorts on the Atlantic side of South Florida during the winter.  I stay mostly at one resort with a week or two at a second one. It takes looking to get winter fixed weeks, but it doesn't have to break the bank .. my most expensive was about $3,000 for a 2/2 Week 7 unit.  My cheapest was a FREE studio Week 8 (including free closing).  I got a 2/2 Week 52 for less than $500 (which included the closing). As I will most likely retire in a couple of years, I know I can mostly winter in South Florida. Planning 13-18 months ahead is the secret.

I know close to nothing about the Gulf side of Florida, so I can't help you there.  So, good hunting.


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 5, 2009)

AKE said:


> I don't know why the taxes are independent of the maintenance fees but I am curious as to why you want to buy another week instead of just using LAST CALL (or even just the EXTRA VACATIONS) on RCI?  Unless you are looking to go at Xmas/New Years, there is always availability somewhere in Florida at prices less than maintenance fees.



Your comments are right on target.  I agree with you 100 %.


----------

